# Sonderfarben und Farbkanäle



## Jost (24. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte mir bei print24 wohl Visitenkarten machen lassen..2/2 Farbig (Schwarz/Gold)
Das Gold wird ja dann als Sonderfarbe gedruckt... Meine Frage nun..

*Wie mache ich das in Photoshop?*

 Mir sagte man an der Hotline "erstellen sie einen Farbkanal.

Gut ich hab dann mein Logo in Pantone Gelb eingefärbt und einen neuen Kanal unter CYMK
Cyan
Magenta
Gelb
Schwarz
-> Alpha = umbenannt in "Gold" und dem die gleiche Pantonefarbe zugewiesen wie auch mein Logo hat.. 

War es das dann schon ? Im welchem Format braucht eine Druckerei das dann ? PDF ? EPS ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. September 2009)

Hi Jost,

Farbkanal ist nicht das Gleiche wie ein Alphakanal.
Du musst dein CMYK Bild in den Mehrkanal-Modus konvertieren. (Bild / Modus / Mehrkanal)
Dann gehst du in die Kanälepalette und dort kannst du dann in den Palettenoptionen einen
(oder mehrere) zusätzlichen Volltonfarbkanal hinzufügen, der dann deine Sonderfarbe repräsentiert.

Gruß
Martin


----------

